# My Worst Whelping EVER



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Suffice it to say that I should've cut bait when the original dog I was going to breed my girl to developed a urinary tract infection 3 weeks before she came into heat. He was still on antibiotics when she was to be bred. His owner examined his semen and didn't like its color... meanwhile my girl was with her and about 48 hours post ovulation. Since she is older, I was going to breed her this one last(and second) time.... Soooo I had to switch stud dogs (I had bred this girl's daughter to the original dog, this girl's 1/2 sister was bred to dog#2). Anyway, I forgot to tell them that my girl will sit down when being bred... she can be so cooperative. So now, she is being artificially inseminated 60 hours post ovulation. Rads a week ago showed about 5-6 pups... Temp dropped to 97 yesterday, she did the usual 18-24 Stage I Labor my girls do. At 4 AM today the dreaded uteroverdin reared its head with no pups and no contractions. So she had a c-section done by my husband... 2 pups were stillborn. Three are alive and fingers crossed will survive. It was bad karma from the start.... And let me say, if my girls routinely had c-sections, I would never breed another litter(that would be music to my husband's ears).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry for all the issues. I hope the three babies make it okay.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry this is has been such a nightmare. Sending good thoughts and prayers for mom and the 3 surviving babies.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you and you're girl had such a hard time. I'm really sorry that 2 pups were stillborn. I hate times like that when everything just seems to go wrong, but hopefully you will have three healthy pups in the end. I'll say a prayer for all your puppies. Keep us updated on how they do.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this whelping difficulty and the loss of 2 of the puppies. My prayers are with the 3 surviving pups and your girl's recovery from the C section. I hope you will keep us posted on the puppies and let us gawk with lots of photos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry your girl had such a time - and you lost 2. Sending good thoughts that your 3 survivors grow healthy and thrive.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry about the loss of those two babies, and I hope the three you have grow up to be strong and robust!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never had so few pups... it should be easy. Last year, this girl's daughter had 10! That wasn't easy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good thing your a vet, and know what you are doing, do you ever get use to losing, a pup, or puppies? That is so sad.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a nightmare 3 pup litter. They grew too fast and ended up being swimmers. It didn't end well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you have puppy buyers lined up already? That's got to be hard to disappoint some if you did.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no - hope recovery goes well for Mom and that the 3 pups get nice and chubby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

LAURA, what does swimmers mean?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

First I am sorry you and your girl have had a hard time of it. Hoping it only gets better from here. 
Isn't breeding FUN??? And just think of all the money you will be putting into your bank account to spoil yourself with. So many people think it is a walk in the park. :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying for mom and pups. So sorry for the loss of the others.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Isn't breeding FUN??? And just think of all the money you will be putting into your bank account to spoil yourself with. So many people think it is a walk in the park. :doh:


And that sums up exactly what BYBs are thinking.:doh::doh:
Sorry, fftopic:... After being on this forum I really appreciate those of you who are responsible and not in it for the money.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a link to information about swimmer puppies. I didn't know what the term meant either but figured it had something to do with squirming rather than walking.

Swimmer Puppies | Symptoms, Causes and Treatment of Swimming Puppy Syndrome


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Saying prayers for the 3 pups. Sorry for all the problems and glad there's vets in the house!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Here's a link to information about swimmer puppies. I didn't know what the term meant either but figured it had something to do with squirming rather than walking.
> 
> Swimmer Puppies | Symptoms, Causes and Treatment of Swimming Puppy Syndrome


Thanks! I did most of the things on the list. I wish there had been internet back then!!! Sorry, didn't mean to de-rail this thread. :no:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

KUDO'S, to you breeders, i think what you do, could not be easy, i would fall apart, at the death of those tiny babies, alone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> And that sums up exactly what BYBs are thinking.:doh::doh:
> Sorry, fftopic:... After being on this forum I really appreciate those of you who are responsible and not in it for the money.


Me too.

I am so sorry to hear about all the problems, I hope the three pups will grow to be healthy pups.

How is mom doing?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mom is a bit spacey as she had torbutrol. Alert enough to eat and alert enough to threaten her fellow goldens who come near. One very cute small blonde boy and two bigger beige(for lack of a better word) kids(1 boy 1 girl). I actually told very few people that she was pregnant since she got bred so late, etc... Unless people are scared by the small number, they have homes. The little girl was born with a mouth on her and instantly started nursing and hasn't stopped.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Their perfect grandmom, Cookie was from a litter of two, so I wouldn't be scared.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, Ambika.. at least the c-section was free.... but for the price of my husband saying, "This is why I don't want you breeding dogs." But when you put in the stud fee, all the progesterone tests, brucellosis test, clearances, gas, cost to show the dog, etc., yeah, breeding dogs makes me so monetarily rich.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

heartbreaking every step of the way....fingers crossed for the survivors...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh geez, I'm so sorry. I hope the 3 surviving pups end up being healthy and strong!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I have hit a brick wall. I have had one hour of sleep in greater than 24 hours and I have a tremendous amount of guilt over this breeding. I recognize that our dogs don't make their own choices and that's one of the reasons I feel awful. Tiki is ok, but she is sore and not herself at all. She is refusing all food... ate prime rib and cottage cheese earlier, but is refusing the same tonight. I just cooked her scrambled eggs.. no go. And don't mention dog food... I have been lucky so many whelpings before. And the one that didn't go well, the dead pup was removed via c-section and the bitch could have all pain meds and didn't have to nurse a litter. So I am feeling awful for my girl who didn't choose this. I love having pups, I love raising them. I go to shows with my dogs, I get titles on them.... I just can't imagine having a bitch with c-section after c-section when I feel like crap about this one.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are feeling so bad about this. I think you need a good night's sleep to recharge and hopefully Tiki will feel better too tomorrow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You did not know, this would happen, if you had, you would not had done the breeding, i can tell you are so worried.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please know that I am praying for your strength and that of Tiki and her puppies. I hope you will be able to get some sleep soon and that things begin to look a bit better.

I wish you would be easier on yourself. You had no idea it would turn out this way and are doing the very best you can for them.

The vast majority of us who love bringing home a carefully planned, healthy, well-bred puppy, truly have no clue of all the work and heartache that can go into the process of breeding and raising a litter. I am eternally grateful to all of you who persevere even in the face of extreme difficulty. Thank you for always trying your hardest to do things the right way, even when it's difficult both emotionally and financially.

Hang in there, we are pulling for you...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry this time was so difficult, but from my own human experience difficult births can make wonderful kids. I bet these will be very special Goldens.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about this traumatic experience! I hope that Tiki is doing well and she eats something soon. I hope that the pups who made it through thrive!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just love my dogs so much because they love me unconditionally and put their trust in me. The nights I work late(7:30)they aren't glued to the TV when I walk in the door. Tiki was very sick as a pup so she holds a special place in our hearts. So finally, she ate the scrambled eggs AFTER I hand fed them. Then she tackled the prime rib and cottage cheese ALSO with hand feeding... she is taking care of the trio.... I think if they survive, I will have a lot of fun with them. They are really cute and already, I am so attached.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am really sad because I put Tiki's daddy in a place he couldn't back out of.. Tiki is my husband's favorite...(he loves all of them, but as a pup, Tiki was sick...) and he was forced(by me) to do Tiki's c-section....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I just love my dogs so much because they love me unconditionally and put their trust in me. The nights I work late(7:30)they aren't glued to the TV when I walk in the door. Tiki was very sick as a pup so she holds a special place in our hearts. So finally, she ate the scrambled eggs AFTER I hand fed them. Then she tackled the prime rib and cottage cheese ALSO with hand feeding... she is taking care of the trio.... I think if they survive, I will have a lot of fun with them. They are really cute and already, I am so attached.


That is wonderful news! Hurray for Tiki! Now please get some rest!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki is feeling much better today. Her wag is working and she actually ate some dog food for lunch. I am sleeping in the dining room with her and the pups. At night, I am on the cot in the dining room with Tiki gated into the whelping box so that the other dogs can sleep with us. She has been practicing her growl on everyone but her BFF, Basil. Every time I hear a pup cry, I get up.... seems like every hour. Anyway, I put it back closer to her and instantly fall back asleep. Generally I do this for the next 3 weeks....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad you posted, that she is better.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki is feeling much better today. Her wag is working and she actually ate some dog food for lunch. I am sleeping in the dining room with her and the pups. At night, I am on the cot in the dining room with Tiki gated into the whelping box so that the other dogs can sleep with us. She has been practicing her growl on everyone but her BFF, Basil. Every time I hear a pup cry, I get up.... seems like every hour. Anyway, I put it back closer to her and instantly fall back asleep. Generally I do this for the next 3 weeks....


I'm just now reading your thread and I'm so sorry it was so difficult for Tiki, your husband and you. So sorry that you lost 2 pups. Even though you feel guilt, you are definitely the bestest Mommy. I know Tiki appreciates all of your care and that you slept in the dining room to be close. Keeping all of you, Tiki and the new pups in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki is feeling much better today. Her wag is working and she actually ate some dog food for lunch. I am sleeping in the dining room with her and the pups. At night, I am on the cot in the dining room with Tiki gated into the whelping box so that the other dogs can sleep with us. She has been practicing her growl on everyone but her BFF, Basil. Every time I hear a pup cry, I get up.... seems like every hour. Anyway, I put it back closer to her and instantly fall back asleep. Generally I do this for the next 3 weeks....


Thank you for letting us know she is doing better, I was worried when you mentioned she wouldn't eat scrambled eggs... Please keep us posted, I suspect this litter is going to develop quite a fan club over the next couple weeks. 

You know, when you are feeling human again, we will start clamoring for some photos... (although I don't know how you are functioning on such little sleep, bless your heart! I certainly couldn't... ) Do the puppies have nicknames yet?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy to hear that she is feeling better. I think once she gets that nourishment it will make a world of difference.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki is feeling much better today. Her wag is working and she actually ate some dog food for lunch. I am sleeping in the dining room with her and the pups. At night, I am on the cot in the dining room with Tiki gated into the whelping box so that the other dogs can sleep with us. She has been practicing her growl on everyone but her BFF, Basil. Every time I hear a pup cry, I get up.... seems like every hour. Anyway, I put it back closer to her and instantly fall back asleep. Generally I do this for the next 3 weeks....


I am really glad Tiki is feeling better and that she is being a super good mom. Try to get some rest, when you can. Cherish every minute, cuz they are only this little for such a short time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear Tiki is feeling better and eating well. Continued good wishes for healthy and strong Tiki and puppies and I hope you can get some good rest between puppy cries.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in to see how everyone (including you) is doing. I hope all of you are well and thriving.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am in a funk, but tonight, my Tiki is BACK!!! It usually takes my girls two days to decide they can leave the whelping box and tonight she passed that milestone. Her usual spunk and energy are here, too. The pups are all growing daily and are getting quite pudgy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!! So happy for you. Now, hope you can catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I sleep with them until they are least 3 weeks old, sometimes 5.... but I can get up, move pups and fall back asleep. These guys are easy compared to last year's 10. With the bigger litters, I am always playing God and moving the big pups from the easy mammary glands, so the smaller pups don't have to work as hard.... These guys have mutliple choices!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so happy things are going more normally!! Congrats to you on being such a good caretaker. I would be a mess.. I could never be a breeder.. I'd be too chicken!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear the pups are doing well and Tiki is feeling better. Coincidentally my (human) friend also had a c-section on monday morning and is feeling better today too. So Tiki's right on schedule


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, Debles, I am rethinking my objectives.... it was not easy for my husband to do an emergency c-section on his favorite dog(he is her favorite, too) and it was physically hardest on Tiki who didn't have a choice. But emotionally we are drained....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're feeling blah.... I hope things will keep going better and that maybe getting a little more sleep will help you feel more like yourself. 

Thank you for letting us know that Tiki and babies continue to be on the upswing. I think about you all often during my day.... Lots of people pulling for you....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The good news: the littlest pup probably 9 or 10 ounces at birth on Monday is now 16 ounces! The other two are way on their way to or at 1 1/2 lbs.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great, keep up dating us, i keep looking, for them.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is wonderful to hear! :banana:

I always make sure to check this thread to see how everyone is doing, it's good to see that Tiki and her pups are doing great.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am in a funk, but tonight, my Tiki is BACK!!! It usually takes my girls two days to decide they can leave the whelping box and tonight she passed that milestone. Her usual spunk and energy are here, too. The pups are all growing daily and are getting quite pudgy.


Hooray for the good news! and I hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am electronically challenged, so I will try to get DH to help me and post a pic.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie and I are very happy to hear that Tiki and her pups are doing well!


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Sally's Mom - I'm new here but I came across this post and felt I had to comment. 
Those of us that are not breeders really have no idea what goes into the process. I hope all goes well for for Mom and babies. You seem like a very compassionate person and I admire your dedication. 

Anyone can tell that you really love these dogs. I wish you lived in my area!

Good Luck.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy to hear everyone is doing well. Can't wait to see some photos when you can, between looking after the little ones!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Last year, I had 10 pups with this girl's daughter(all survived)... the smallest (a record for my girls) was 6 ounces. These 3 are a breeze compared to how I had to obsess last year to make sure everyone survived....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good for mom and the hungry little ones.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear the pups are doing so well, looking forward to seeing their pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Photos of the mom and pups!*

Here you go, from Janice (Sally's Mom):

This first photo is of Tiki nursing. The puppy nursing and the puppy in the middle are the males:










Here is another photo of Tiki and the pups at the bottom of the photo:









Now I really have puppy fever--they are just adorable!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, look at those cutie pies. LOVE the little nursing, relaxed pupper.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww... Great job Tiki (and of course Janice)! The pups are so cute. I especially like the little paws in the first picture.

Brian and Cookie


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tiki is _gorgeous_...and she looks _great_ after having a C-section. 

OK, I'm officially in love with the smallest one...:heartbeat

Big sigh...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to have a cat named Tiki and then a cat named Tiki 2.... ok I was ten and not very original.... 

Sallys thanks for the post about whelping nightmare ... I think that is so important for people to hear and to know that even experienced breeders can have problems and it is no fun for anyone with risk of life and limb to both mother and babies.

Everyone is looking really good and I wish you the best of luck and that the next 8-10 weeks goes smoothly... it is so scary isn't it... Every time I breed I wonder what the heck I was thinking...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It was very hard to have a c-section as all other litters have been natural. It was especially hard on my husband who did the surgery. Tiki is back to being herself.. eating well, jumping on my bed when she takes a break... It is always scary IMO to breed your dogs when they are pets first....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The smallest one is totally blonde.. he is not as small as the smallest one that I have had which was 6 oz at birth(I believe it was BriGuy's Cookie)....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that mom and pups are doing well after everything you all went through. I'm not sure that i would be able to do that surgery on my dog like your husband did, he was very brave. The pups are beautiful.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mom, Tiki is Can CH/U-Ch Celebrations Taking Liberties and daddy is Am/Can CH Spicewood's Wind Symphony(Solo). My return pup Basil is sired by Solo.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And they are little fuss budgets. My younger son says that is because they are Tiki(the diva)'s puppies....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, my husband went above and beyond... it's been a long time since I neutered anything we owned and then with my matriarch, Cookie, my husband drew his line. It is especially hard to do surgery on the dogs we bred.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh they are so adorable! Mom looks great - I wish I had looked that good after my c-section!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Aren't dogs amazing. Granted when I had my first son and my uterus came out with him and I was close to meeting my maker.. I still find dogs hard to believe....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The pups were totally vocal, so I made Mom stay inside the whelping box with them. Now, they are totally quiet....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the adorable pictures. Hope you can now start enjoying these puppies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the pictures!!! What a relief to see/hear how well they are doing. I hope you'll continue this thread, it's fun to see them.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> The smallest one is totally blonde.. he is not as small as the smallest one that I have had which was 6 oz at birth(I believe it was BriGuy's Cookie)....


Wow, 6 oz to 50 pounds in only one year. That's pretty amazing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

enjoying the updates, thanks!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Such wee little cuties!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on the litter, I missed this until now. Thank goodness Mom is fine now and the pups are thriving...sorry for the loss of the 2 stillborn pups. 

Now I know why you were asking how to post pics.  They're adorable and Mom looks great. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mom and babies are so beautiful, thanks for posting pictures, hope to see many more.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tiki is such a beautiful girl, with such a sweet face. Her pups are so precious!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The "Triplets" are too fat. The biggest boy is 2 lbs 4 oz, the smallest boy is 1 lb 10 oz and the girl is 2 lbs one oz!!! They are chubbas!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, the pups and Mom are beautiful! Tiki is related to Doolin's Smidge, as she is a Solo kid  I am glad they are doing so well. So sorry for the lost little ones-that is so hard. But these 3 will bring you lots of joy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki's pups are sired by Solo! I also have a girl from Tiki who comes from your lines thru her sire. Her daughter had the 10 pups last year, but can I tell you how easy 3 are????


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When the pups were born, I thought they looked cyanotic(from the c-section). Well duh, it was the black pigment coming thru!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry to read of the loss of 2 puppies, but Im so happy to hear that TIiki and the 3 puppies are doing so good! They are adorable and Tiki is so beautiful.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wow... so glad everything turned out ok! The pups look like little porkers, no lack of nutrition there!! And Momma dog looks well to....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oooooh, Little Chunky Monkeys! :


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki's pups are sired by Solo! I also have a girl from Tiki who comes from your lines thru her sire. Her daughter had the 10 pups last year, but can I tell you how easy 3 are????


Oh, how fun! I love finding relatives on the Forum 

I was watching my 10 tonight, and all of sudden was-OMG, how are they all going to fit into my kitchen when they are older??????????//


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just catching this thread now...so happy reading Tiki is feeling better and your puppies are thriving!!!!! I know all about emotionally draining whelpings  glad yours had a happy ending!!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously, I have never had it so easy. The three are the fattest yet! The 2 biggest are almost 3 lbs at nine days... and their mom with her c-section sutures, has jumped out of the whelping box several times. I am sleeping in the dining room with them and if they have a fussy night like 2 nights ago, I get every tired. I think I figured out last night that they were fussy because they were too hot! Last night was cooler and no fuss. I just adore them when they are blind and deaf as they are now.. ears and eyes are gradually opening... Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Most of all, I am glad Tiki is once again Tiki!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This weekend, I have a friend(Game Boy on the GRF) who will help me with photos...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> This weekend, I have a friend(Game Boy on the GRF) who will help me with photos...


Now that's more like it!! Can't wait to see how they've grown!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Janice, how are the puppies and Tiki doing? How are you doing? I hope the little ones are growing like weeds and I hope you are getting some sleep!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I think I figured out last night that they were fussy because they were too hot! Last night was cooler and no fuss.



Some things to help on warmer days and nights.
Place some metal cookie sheets/pans in the puppy pen. The pups will lie on them and help to cool them.
Take a couple of plastic bottles and fill 2/4 with water. Freeze them and then place hem on the puppy pen when it is hot. The pups (and mom) will curl up on and around them to cool off.

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction for you, mom and pups!!! :wavey:

For a chuckle here is a picture of a pup that I had that was always warm. The photo title is "Pup Cake"


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki got the diarrhea bug that several of my other dogs have as well as client's dogs. It also manifests with vomiting, which she also had. So I was totally freaked this AM with the vomiting, diarrhea, and anorexia. She finally ate some at lunch. She also ate a good dinner. The pups are totally pudgy. The biggest boy is like a linebacker. I will post photos this weekend!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki got the diarrhea bug that several of my other dogs have as well as client's dogs. It also manifests with vomiting, which she also had. So I was totally freaked this AM with the vomiting, diarrhea, and anorexia. She finally ate some at lunch. She also ate a good dinner. The pups are totally pudgy. The biggest boy is like a linebacker. I will post photos this weekend!


Yikes!! I'm sorry you guys are dealing with that. Are the puppies at increased risk for catching this bug? I sure hope not.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki is back to normal today. The pups continue to grow well and fingers crossed the diarrhea bug has gone away... Tiki is once again jumping out of the whelping box at night. I gate her in, so that I and the rest of the dogs can sleep with her at night. Her 4 yo daughter Emmie usually sleeps at my feet in my own bed. But now, Emmie is sleeping at my feet on my inflatable twin sized cot. I think SHE is quite comfortable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

More photos courtesy of Sally's Mom!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The littlest one is of the smallest boy on his back. I just love the little black paw pads!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In the nursing photo, the girl is parallel to her mom and the others are the boys. Thank you DallasGold!


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

OOOhhhhh, me too! Love the tiny black paw pads :

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't explain how much I love the pups when they are this age. I just love them when they are blind and deaf...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They look so tiny in that big whelping box! They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The 2 biggest pups are well over 3 lbs. The box does shrink them.... they are only 12 days old. Last year when this girl's daughter had 10... oyyy. I am looking forward to 3!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO precious!!!! Love those pictures.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I looooove the littlest boy. Not that I don't think the other two are just as precious, but there's just something about him, even at this age... 

Give him an extra :smooch: for me.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That little boy! He is so blonde and has the blackest pigment!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Those pups and Tiki are so cute! Plus, I can tell you are a wonderful Mommy as well!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I'm in puppy lust! They are all so precious!


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

So happy to hear they are all doing well and Mom looks great! I love the picture of just the little black paws. Do these liitle guys have homes waiting for them?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so sweet,and cute.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They all have homes...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> They all have homes...


That's a good thing....unless you wanted to keep them? :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well... I would love to have one...since technically we are down a dog.... My eyes are on the girl...


----------

